# Quinn Direct Insurance - Runaround!



## Violet Rose (14 May 2007)

I spoke with Quinn Direct last wednesday in relation to an accident with one of their policy holders - after being changed to 4 different advisors - I eventually got to speak to someone in claims - he took all the details and advised than an assessor would contact me within 24 hours - 
today I contacted them again, and again was put through to 4 different poeple, the guy I was initially talking to was out today, the claim handler was on leave and the girl i spoke to advised that there was no record of my conversation or claim from last wednesday - I had to go through all the details again - 

I have been told that Quinn are usually very good and excellent service, guess I got off to a bad start - anyone else have similar dealings


----------



## lightup (14 May 2007)

*Re: Quinn Direct Insurance - Runaround !!!!*

Hi,

When I last had dealings with Quinn Direct I received similarly bad service.  People I talked to previously were not available/completely denied speaking to me before.  I ended up spending a entire afternoon on hold rather than allowing them to 'call me back' which they never did.

My advice would be keep note of times/dates and who exactly you are speaking to and, if you have the time, tell them you will hold rather than waiting on a callback.

Needless to say I will never get insurance from them again!


----------



## bleary (14 May 2007)

*Re: Quinn Direct Insurance - Runaround !!!!*

Wonder if they'll apply the same standard of service to their health insurance.
I found them terrible to deal with for car insurance -never again


----------



## aircobra19 (14 May 2007)

*Re: Quinn Direct Insurance - Runaround !!!!*

I got nowhere with them aswell. No calls back and no reponses on a claim I made.


----------



## ailbhe (15 May 2007)

*Re: Quinn Direct Insurance - Runaround !!!!*

Ditto. Had my insurance with them for a year and left as soon as humanly possible. Needed to do a temp sub for 6 hours to an ordinary car (not a van or turbo-same as my own) and they wanted €96. Absurd!!!!
When my renewal came in I sent everything back to them with a letter saying that I wouldn't be renewing as the service was terrible and I had been treated badly on more than one occasion.
2 weeks later I get another letter demanding payment for my renewal. Clearly the letter of complaint was shoved in a drawer somewhere.
I work in a brokers now and find them just as difficult to deal with. No call backs/record of calls where things had been agreed. We all agree here to get the full name and write down the time of call etc. Even with this they still will argue sometimes.


----------



## lorna (16 May 2007)

send your complaints to Mr Sean Quinn, Ballyconnell, Co. Cavan !!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet Rose (18 May 2007)

I finally have the claim acceptance form from Quinn - can someone enlighten please - I have to sign my name under the section _" I acknowlege that I accept this amount without admission of liability by any party"_

What does this mean? Is this case done and dusted then ?


----------



## ailbhe (18 May 2007)

AFAIK it means that their policyholder is not admitting liability so this is a settlement. Basically by signing this you are accepting the offer and won't be following them for furthur damages as they are not liable.

I'm open to correction as I don't work in claims


----------



## ACA (18 May 2007)

> I finally have the claim acceptance form from Quinn - can someone enlighten please - I have to sign my name under the section _" I acknowlege that I accept this amount without admission of liability by any party"_


This sentence is loosely equivalant to a 'without prejudice' statement, it is a standard waiver and would give the other party leave to take things further if they disagreed with their insurance company's decision.

I am surprised that this hasn't been explained to you by the person who you are dealing with.

As I work for QDI, I have been quite perturbed by some of the previous posts on this thread - although to be fair, like a lot of companies they can't get it right all the time and this is the case for most of the larger insurance providers - unfortunately in Ireland, with poor customer service people do tend to tell their friends instead of complaining to the people concerned and so complaints fail to get addressed.


----------

